# What events need to happen for you to bug out?



## WI Survivor (May 25, 2015)

What events would need to happen for you to pack up and bug out? Let's say you're at work, what news would it take for you to call the family, meet up, pack up and head for your bug out location?

Examples:
The dollar crashes to a value of nearly zero.
A major US city gets hit with non nuke bomb.
Grid goes down for unknown reason.
EMP, natural or otherwise, hit US.
Terrorist attach in or near your city.
ETC


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Permission from my wife...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, if a nuke hits our city, bugging out is moot. Financial disaster, EMP, or terrorist attack: we're better off bugging IN where our resources are. I'm at 1400 feet ASL on a hilltop here, so a flood will be a Noah event and any kind of bugging will be out. Tornadoes and earthquakes are statistically out of the question where I live.

I guess the only event to evict me is a house fire. Otherwise I'm prepared to fight to the death in defense of those I love.

Edited to add: welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometimes I want to bug out for no reason at all.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First off:
Welcome to the group from Arizona. 
Land of Sun, Surf, and Sand. 
Ok, I lied, no surf, but enough sand 
to make all the dang sand bags I’ll ever need!
Grab a stump and sit a spell. I’d offer you a beer,
but I don’t know if you’re of legal drinking age.
So why don’t you tell us a bit about yourself, like what
state your from and anything else you might share.

I'd have to have flood water lapping at the back door. 
Just not physically able to bug out without transportation. 
No place to go for sure, but I have an offer that would work for all.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What is your offer, Paraquack?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the muzzies and thugs join forces and attack..we will prob leave when the ammo runs out.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

flood, fire, earthquake.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Apocalypse.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anything that would compromise the safety of my home. Most impending weather events would qualify. The recent flooding in our state has driven this point home.
There's no good reason to leave a perfectly good home if others can still get to it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Sometimes I want to bug out for no reason at all.


I live in Houston. I want to do the same thing. LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've always planed on bugging in and i believe I have the property to do so. I am dug in like a tick on a **** hound. I would take an overwhelming force to dislodge me and then it may be too late.


----------



## WI Survivor (May 25, 2015)

Quack - I'm 35 and live in the Great State of Wisconsin. I live in a big city (there are only 3) and have a bugout cabin/5 acres up in the bluffs of the Mississippi. I consider myself a prepper with a lot of book knowledge but little actual experience in practicing those skills I've read about.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

When its more dangerous to stay at home than be a refugee


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I live in Houston. I want to do the same thing. LOL


Make that 3. Lol


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

For me - nothing no event just me saying F#$^ this crap I'm outta here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WI Survivor said:


> Quack - I'm 35 and live in the Great State of Wisconsin. I live in a big city (there are only 3) and have a bugout cabin/5 acres up in the bluffs of the Mississippi. I consider myself a prepper with a lot of book knowledge but little actual experience in practicing those skills I've read about.


Welcome to the forum WI Survivor. We've got some great folk from WI.

We're at our "Alamo" for lack of a better description so no "buggin' out"...I hope to die of old age with Mrs Slippy beside me and tons of food, water, ammo, tools, equipment to pass on to our sons. If for some crazy-assed situation, if I'm over-run then I hope to die knee deep in a pile of brass with a smokin hot barrel and hundreds of zombies/muslimes/socialists dead at my gate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

WI Survivor said:


> Quack - I'm 35 and live in the Great State of Wisconsin. I live in a big city (there are only 3) and have a bugout cabin/5 acres up in the bluffs of the Mississippi. I consider myself a prepper with a lot of book knowledge but little actual experience in practicing those skills I've read about.


Well, welcome. Born and raised a short distance from Oshkosh. When I got out of the Air Force I settled in NW suburbs of Chicago. Finally got out on retirement. Except for the cold of winter (which I hate) a nice place to be.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

The first signs of wide spread Martial Law.....realistically. Or signs of a natural disaster thats too close to home.
Overall...I want off the grid now.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Spartacus The Patriot said:


> The first signs of wide spread Martial Law.....realistically. Or signs of a natural disaster thats too close to home.
> Overall...I want off the grid now.


some how when heard that I heard in my head'

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

My home town being unliveable ... until the BOL is better developed. The better the BOL gets, the lower my threshold gets.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If they (you know who THEY are right?) announce that they will start rounding up Christians/veterans/Preppers/ or other group that I am tag with.. I will head into the woods... but it will be the woods in Maine..my back yard, where I have a ton of cousins lots of water and game.. and yes the game will still be there... in my neck of the woods folks have been substances hunting for generations and it is too far for most people to drive to... 

you can walk into the woods disappear easily


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

When the current situation is no longer tenable, it's time to bug out.
Could be anything, I try to keep an open mind about it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not going anyplace. I figure if it gets that bad that I need to BO from WI. I'll have no place to go anyway. 

Welcome to the forum WI Survivor. If your along the river I'm only 50 miles northeast.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Besides the major events such as economic collapse and civil disorder the one that I have changed my mind on recently is hurricanes. 

Prior to 11 years ago a hurricane was always something to be enjoyed and celebrated with parties and surfing when they came near my home. After having kids (oldest will be 11 soon) anytime there is hurricane that outside of 24 hours is still scheduled to hit Va Beach we bug out. It's no where near a "full" bug out; but now that the wife and kids all have their own BOB's it makes leaving easier than before. 

And for people familiar with my area... if we wait under 24 hours and something was to actually strike there is no evacuation plan that Hampton Roads has setup that would work.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

CourtSwagger said:


> Permission from my wife...


so very true


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm near VB also


Dalarast said:


> Besides the major events such as economic collapse and civil disorder the one that I have changed my mind on recently is hurricanes.
> 
> Prior to 11 years ago a hurricane was always something to be enjoyed and celebrated with parties and surfing when they came near my home. After having kids (oldest will be 11 soon) anytime there is hurricane that outside of 24 hours is still scheduled to hit Va Beach we bug out. It's no where near a "full" bug out; but now that the wife and kids all have their own BOB's it makes leaving easier than before.
> 
> And for people familiar with my area... if we wait under 24 hours and something was to actually strike there is no evacuation plan that Hampton Roads has setup that would work.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I live in an area where there are approximately 100 homes surrounded by farms and woods. I wont be bugging out unless martial law has taken place and the military is rounding up the people.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> some how when heard that I heard in my head'
> 
> THIS IS SPARTA!!!



View attachment 11410


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I guess when someone runs out of bubble gum.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If my house were burnt to the ground or was destroyed in a NG explosion. Running away from my safe haven would be an exercise in futility. If the nuke plant 12 miles away went up in a mushroom cloud, ehh, I'd pack up what I could into the big X and drive west away from the prevailing winds. I would still have to work, life would go on, and I would just have to re adjust to my new surroundings. Natural disaster? Tornado? House destroyed? That is why I pay for insurance. Rebuild. This whole romantic idea of "BUGGING OUT" and becoming grizzly Adams is kinda foolish and lacking in reality. Most likely I'd settle up with the insurance company and get into a small trailer on my existing property right quick and rebuild with the future in mind. Get the water and sewerage hooked up and deal with the details.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just the same as Willie, I have a home, and will be here defending it. Why would I leave something I have worked on for years.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Natural disaster, destruction of home or Fukushima type nuclear event.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Imenint disaster, Martial law, riots


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Like many here, I would only bug out in the case of a short term local event like a natural disaster.

Otherwise, I have too much stuff to carry, so would be better off staying in place.

My area can't produce enough food to feed the number of people living here, at least not long term. In a full blown EOTWAWKI scenario, I guess we would try to bug out at some point, but not until all the Rambos have thinned each other out and we have nearly exhausted our local resources. By then, I would expect to have a fairly large group and be able to move in sufficient force to survive the journey.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Tornado? W PA? Really? Channel 2 PGH just did a re hash of the tornado outbreak of May 30? 1985. The tornado that started in Darlington and went to Sarver started 1/4 mile from my house, took out my cousin's double wide and moved on all the way to Sarver, PA.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

WI Survivor said:


> Quack - I'm 35 and live in the Great State of Wisconsin. I live in a big city (there are only 3) and have a bugout cabin/5 acres up in the bluffs of the Mississippi. I consider myself a prepper with a lot of book knowledge but little actual experience in practicing those skills I've read about.


Welcome, WI Survivor. I was born in Brew Town but raised in the northwoods of the great WI. Now I live in OH. I also fall into the mostly-book-knowledge catagory and I wished I was more of an outdoorsman when I was in the northwoods. The experience would have been valuable.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I prep for a bug in, I do not like the idea of bugging out. Yet I would be missing preps if I didn't take bugging out into account. It's a possibility. For me bugging out would be the dark side, without the cookies.


----------



## William Warren (May 28, 2015)

Loss of water supply for more than 72 hours
Loss of natural gas feed for more than 72 hours in Winter
Lack of reasonably-priced food in area stores.

HTH

William Warren


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

For me it would probably be more of a short term deal. The biggest situation I foresee is loss of power due to storm. In which case depending on who we can contact and how navigable the roads are, and who else has power it might mean spending a few days at either my folks place or my in laws. Anything bigger than that is a bit beyond what I have prepped for right now so I'd just have to make the best of the situation.


----------

